# October 09 Photo Challenge Poll - 'Abstract Art'



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 5, 2009)

So which one's your favourite?

Submissions for "Abstract Art"

*Note: It is well worth looking all of the images at their full size this month, as the thumbnails really don't do some of them all that much justice.*

You may notice that in the gallery some files appear larger then 150KB, but every photo included was less then 150KB when uploaded to the gallery.

To ensure that voting remains fair only active participating members of the forum may cast a vote. New members may not be able to vote right away in a challenge due to restrictions that have been put in place. If you cannot vote, but believe that you should be able to, feel free to send a pm to myself or another TPF staff member.

Please keep in mind that we are trying to keep this challenge anonymous (and unbiased) when it comes to both the submitting and the voting. Please avoid sharing your opinions about any specific photos until after the voting has completed and the winner is announced.

* Please read the titles carefully in order to avoid confusion before voting.* The photos may not be sorted in the correct order so to ensure you view them in proper order scroll to the bottom of the page and where it says "*Display Options*" ensure you select Sorted By: "I*mage Name*" Sort Order: "*Ascending*" and then click on the "*Show Images*" button.

After viewing the photos please take the opportunity to vote for your favourite. Good luck to all. If there are any questions please let us know.

The mods/admins of ThePhotoForum.com may decide the winner from the top five submitted photos. The winner of the photo challenge will be contacted by Private Message (PM) on the day that the winner is announced. If the winner does not respond to the PM within 30 days they will not receive their prize and it will be put towards a future challenge. If we are unable to ship the intended prize to the winner do to his/her location we will provide another prize of equal value. 

The polls will be open for the next fourteen days.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 6, 2009)

Hmmm... I'm sure we ought to have some more votes in here by now. There are lots of good shots to choose from, some give them a good look and choose your favourite.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 6, 2009)

As someone pointed out to me a little earlier, I had been missing the titles of the submissions. With that now corrected, I'm sure you'll all feel much happier about rushing off and voting if you've not already. Off you go then...


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 7, 2009)

BUMP!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 8, 2009)

Ditto. Come on folks lets have a few more votes from you.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks like we need yet more votes casting. We only have 23 so far, lets see if we can't get over 50 again this month.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 11, 2009)

Up to 27 votes now. Only 8 days left till the poll closes, why not beat the rush?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 14, 2009)

So 5 days left then, plenty of time to record that vote and get the numbers up further.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 15, 2009)

Getting interesting up there and days to do are getting few. Do you want to be the one to break the stalemate perhaps? I wonder...


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 16, 2009)

Down to the last couple of days now. Results time is drawing ever closer. Have you voted yet?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 18, 2009)

This is very tight and less than 24 hours to go now - someone needs to get in here and cast the decider, who's it going to be then?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 19, 2009)

Well with only an hour or so to go, we still have a tie for first place. Get in there now if you wish to cast the deciding vote.

Chris


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 19, 2009)

Well that was a closely fought one for the whole time the voting was open and in the end it wasn't possible for the two front runners to be separated. Under normal circumstances, I would ask another Admin or Moderator to provide a casting vote, but in this instance, I believe that would be unfair for reasons that will become clear very shortly.

I therefore wish to declare that Buckster in this months winner with "October Leaves Grounded", a truly excellent image and worthy of the $25.00 Amazon prize this month - PM on the way shortly.








In 2nd place with an 'Untitled' submission is err... me, Chris of Arabia






In third place with 'Wrong Side of the Track' is Battleone






and in 4th place with "Frozen Circuit IR 5" is Mendoza






Well congratulations to all who took part. I hope to see even more entries this month, so get to it with our "Tranquillity" theme.

Right, better get on with that PM.


----------



## Buckster (Nov 19, 2009)

:cheer:  I'd like to thank the academy...  Oh wait... that's not it... LOL!

Seriously though, thanks so much!  I'm glad so many liked the image enough to give it their vote, especially among so many outstanding entries.


----------



## pez (Dec 2, 2009)

I looked at these way too late, and picked "October Leaves Grounded" as #1, LOL. Nice image, congrats...


----------



## Buckster (Dec 3, 2009)

pez said:


> I looked at these way too late, and picked "October Leaves Grounded" as #1, LOL. Nice image, congrats...


Thank you kindly!


----------



## Sachphotography (Dec 8, 2009)

I just came across this and also picked October Leaves Grounded as my number 1. 
Excellent shot. I like it alot.


----------

